# Aquaclear 1200



## Big cat (Mar 18, 2007)

I have a aquaclear 1200 can you still get filter media for it


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Never seen it. maybe you should contact Hagen.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah, most media designed for the AC70 and AC300 will also fit the old AC1200. Media meaning carbon inserts and filter inserts. Do a search and you will find that a long of items are comparable for both.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

i HAVETHE AQUACLEAR 110, NEVER SEEN THE 300 OR THE 1200 BEFORE


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

FohDatAss said:


> i HAVETHE AQUACLEAR 110, NEVER SEEN THE 300 OR THE 1200 BEFORE


ya the 110 is an AC 500, the AC300 does a 40gal or something. never seen the 1200 when was that last out?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

actually screw contacting them. just make your own media. I mean its a AC. all they are is a pump and a box. you can get some of that marineland Rite size filter foam and cut it to the size you need. and then get some micron bags and toss some media in that.


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

FohDatAss said:


> i HAVETHE AQUACLEAR 110, NEVER SEEN THE 300 OR THE 1200 BEFORE


Why are you screaming?


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

platinum1683 said:


> i HAVETHE AQUACLEAR 110, NEVER SEEN THE 300 OR THE 1200 BEFORE


Why are you screaming?








[/quote]

I HAVE TOURETTES!!!!!!


----------



## pirahnabreeder01 (Oct 4, 2004)

please dont spam....


----------

